# Gt Sts /lts



## nobbites (29. Oktober 2005)

Hallo GT - Freunde!
Ich interessiere mich sehr für das STS oder LTS!
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden?  
Ich habe auf einigen Fotos gesehen, das der Steuerkopf mal mit und mal ohne Alu - Verkleidung war!
Worauf muß man beim Kauf dieses Rades achten?
Was sind die Schwachstellen?
Wie sieht es mit den Preisen aus?
Danke schon mal im voraus 
nobbites


----------



## t-m-s (30. Oktober 2005)

Hab auch nicht soviel Ahnung, weiß aber das LTS immer ganz aus Alu gemacht sind, während das STS immer einen Hauptrahmen aus Carbon/Alu ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobbites (30. Oktober 2005)

Danke Dir t-m-s!!!
Dann kann ich die Suche ja schon eingrenzen!
Es kommt dann nur noch das STS in Frage!!!!!!! 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch jemanden finden, der mir sagt, ob es sich lohnt sich dieses Teil zuzulegen. Oder ob man lieber die Finger davon lässt!?!?!?


----------



## kingmoe (30. Oktober 2005)

Ein STS ist immer noch ein Traumbike - und das zurecht, denn damals war die Schlauch-Technik mit den Alu-Muffen ganz großes "Thermoplast-Kino" und wirklich innovativ. Allerdings würde ich ein STS nicht zu grob durchs Gelände jagen, denn es haben sich über die Jahre doch recht viele mit Rahmenbrüchen bzw. Rissen verabschiedet. Ein teurer Spaß - und die schönen Bikes haben das auch nicht verdient. Also eher als komfortable und leichte CC-Bikes einsetzen und nicht als DH- oder Freeride-Hobel!!!

Hier einer der "Rahmenbruch-Threads":

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=117575


----------



## nobbites (30. Oktober 2005)

Guten Abend allerseits!
Kann man das STS auch mit einer Parallelogramm - Gabel fahren?
Ich wollte erst eine Votec Doppelbrücken - Gabel fahren, aber hier sagte man mir ,das ich das lieber bleiben lassen sollte!!!!
Der Rahmen wäre dafür nicht geeignet!!!   
O K, was ist dann mit der anderen Variante?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der LOOK???
Über die G Answer KILO ist an anderer Stelle schon einiges geschrieben worden!
Wie hoch ist eigentlich das Steuerrohr beim STS?
Gibt es da unterschiedliche Längen?  
Ich bin Euch für jede Antwort dankbar


----------



## GTdanni (30. Oktober 2005)

Moin. 

Ja es gibt unterschiedliche Steuerrohrlängen. 
Ich fahre am STS eine Noleen Crosslink, die ist sausteif, sieht Klasse aus und wiegt nicht viel. Leider funktioniert das mit den innen Verlegten Zügen dann nicht mehr so 100%ig. 
Von den Gabeln die das Para. unten haben würd ich am STS absehen, das wirkt dort sicher nicht. 
Auch wird der geringe Federweg mit dem relativ großen hinten nicht harmonieren.  (so wie bei mir die 73mm der Noleen) 

Cu Danni 


Hier noch nen Bild.


----------



## nobbites (31. Oktober 2005)

Hei Danni,
danke für die Info!!!
Wie lang ist bei Deinem Rad das Steuerrohr???
Was ist der Unterschied zwischem Deinem Rad mit der Aluverstärkung am Steuerrohr und dem ohne diese Verstärkung ( Baujahr ??)
Auf welche Mängel muss man beim Kauf eines gebrauchten STS achten???


----------



## |tV|Azrael (31. Oktober 2005)

Parafork bietet auch eine sehr schöne Parallelogrammgabel in Doppelbrückenbauweise (ähnlich der Noleen) an. Die Modelle haben wohl auf alle Fälle ausreichend Federweg 

Gruss,
Azrael


----------



## oldman (31. Oktober 2005)

Stimmt. Allerdings kostet die Parafork eine Kleinigkeit. 
Die Noleens werden derzeit auf Teufel komm raus vertickt --> siehe das allen bekannte amerikanische Auktionshaus.
oldman


----------



## Davidbelize (1. November 2005)

es gibt gt sts mit sichtbarer gabelmuffe und modelle da ist die muffe einfach nur schwarz lackiert worden.bei späteren modellen stieg man dann auf thermoplast mit alu führungsrohr um (ist meines erachtens aber nicht so schön.ebenso wie die lackierte variante).

der rahmen hat 2 sogenannte "sollbruchstellen". 
1. auf risse in der tretlagermuffe achten.  

2. auf risse in der sattelstützhalterung achten.

ich fahre seit 3 jahren ein gt sts 1 mit einem riss in der tretlagermuffe.  
da ich behutsam mit diesem bike umgehe und es hauptsächlich fahre weil es wunderschön ist, hat sich der riss bis jetzt nicht vergrössert( wegen des thermoplasts ist die stelle nicht zu raparieren).
der sitzdom ist dagegen  wohl zu reparieren, wie einige sts fahrer hier im forum das schon haben machen lassen.

ich bin sogar so vernarrt in dieses bike,das ich bei einem gau auf einen austauschrahmen zurückgreifen kann.   

je nach lager die sich im rahmen befinden ( gt original oder die besseren stöckli ), sollte der rahmen um die 400 bis 700  eronen kosten.

schön das noch ein fan dazugekommen ist


----------



## benni.deluxe (1. November 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ein STS ist immer noch ein Traumbike - und das zurecht, denn damals war die Schlauch-Technik mit den Alu-Muffen ganz großes "Thermoplast-Kino" und wirklich innovativ. Allerdings würde ich ein STS nicht zu grob durchs Gelände jagen, denn es haben sich über die Jahre doch recht viele mit Rahmenbrüchen bzw. Rissen verabschiedet. Ein teurer Spaß - und die schönen Bikes haben das auch nicht verdient. Also eher als komfortable und leichte CC-Bikes einsetzen und nicht als DH- oder Freeride-Hobel!!!QUOTE]
> 
> Ich kann mich Moe nur anschließen, das Bike ist immer ein Traum!
> Ich selber  war auch schon jahrelang scharf drauf, hab mir dann vor einiger Zeit endlich eins gegönnt. Leider ist es noch nicht fertig. Gut Ding will halt Weile haben!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (1. November 2005)

Ich habe selber kein STS, hatte aber die zweifelhafte Ehre eines "eingehen" zu sehen und kann daher nur von Rahmen mit angerissenen Muffen abraten.
Auf dem diesjährigen GT Treffen hatte Kollege SpeedyR sein STS dabei, laut eigener Aussage schon 2 Jahre mit einem 1cm Riss in der Tretlagermuffe. 85km CC-Tour im Taunus haben der Muffe den Rest gegeben, und das waren keine harten Kilometer (muss meine 38-jährigen Knochen schonen).
Also: Unversehrten Rahmen kaufen und sehr sehr schonend behandeln. 





Das STS..........aber das krieg ich daheim nicht mehr durch.


----------



## GTFreak (4. November 2005)

*@ nobbites:* 

Und nobbites, hast Du noch Interesse? Wenn ja, melde Dich noch mal.

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## versus (8. November 2005)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Noleen Crosslink... , sieht Klasse aus


  
da muss ich leider widersprechen ! ich finde die sieht grauslig am sts aus.
bin sehr gespalten was das sts angeht, da ich auch beim von cleiende beschriebenen knockout von speedys sts dabei war. einerseits wunderwunderschön, andererseits will man es ja auch benutzen und nicht bei jedem downhill auf das grosse krachen warten...

mir ist heute das oberrohr meines stevens f9 sauber durchgebrochen.
warum ich das hier poste ? 
weil als nachfolger nun endlich ein lts / sts angeschafft werden kann.
wie sieht es denn mit dem federweg bei den verschiedenen lts modellen aus ?
wie unterscheiden sich die lts-1,-2,-3 modelle ? gewicht ? federweg ? aussehen ? gibt es sts modelle von denen man absehen sollte ?
ich suche etwas halbwegs robustes mit um die 120mm federweg für scheibenbremsen und dicke alberts, da ich schon das xcr 1000 als schnelles leichtes fully habe.


----------



## gtlts (10. November 2005)

Hallo Nobbites,

das schönste aller LTS/STS ist hier noch nicht aufgeführt ... nämlich das ORIGINAL -- das LTS Thermoplast, welches die erste Carbon-Version ist, aber eben noch LTS heisst. Das hat hinten oben eine wunderschöne Titanschwinge für das Federbein. Überhaupt würde ich von der Optik her ein frühes LTS/STS empfehlen, bei dem der Lenkkopf noch Alu ist.

Ich fahre jetzt meines jetzt seit sechs Jahren und hab nie Probleme gehabt, auch keine Risse oder ähliches. -- hängt wohl stark von der Fahrweise ab.

--ralf--


----------



## t-m-s (11. November 2005)

Scheibenbremsen am LTS kann man aber wohl vergessen! Gab nie eins mit einer Aufnahme! Habe allerdings bei Ebay mal jemanden den hintersten Teil vom LTS verkaufen sehen, wo eine Dran war. Muss aber dann eine Speziallanfertigung gewesen sein.


----------



## Propeller (14. November 2005)

wer sagt dass LTS aus Alu sein müssen?
guggst in meine Galerie,hab ein LTS Thermoplast mit Votec OS4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. November 2005)

t-m-s schrieb:
			
		

> Scheibenbremsen am LTS kann man aber wohl vergessen! Gab nie eins mit einer Aufnahme! Habe allerdings bei Ebay mal jemanden den hintersten Teil vom LTS verkaufen sehen, wo eine Dran war. Muss aber dann eine Speziallanfertigung gewesen sein.


echt ?
ich meinte das schon gesehen zu haben  
das thema ist jetzt eh durch, da ich auf ebay einen spezialisten-rahmen günstig geschossen habe. das letzte modell des FSR enduros bevor diese hässlichen (zugegebenermassen gut funktionierenden)  monodingens rahmen zusammengebrutzelt wurden.
da ich dieses rad hernehme wenn es etwas ruppiger, matschiger oder technischer zugeht, ist das bestimmt so auch besser - dann verbeule ich mit meinen fahrkünsten schon kein schönes LTS...


----------



## salzbrezel (3. Februar 2009)

Gut, dass du doch noch zur Vernunft gekommen bist


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Februar 2009)

Mal eine Anmerkung: Die STS sind nicht immer aus Carbon.
Mein STS 2000 ist aus Alu, leider mit gerissener Dämpferaufnahme


----------



## salzbrezel (4. Februar 2009)

Hast du schon Erkundungen wg. eventueller Reparatur eingeholt?


----------



## versus (4. Februar 2009)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Gut, dass du doch noch zur Vernunft gekommen bist



 bin ich eigentlich nicht. für den 2005 angesprochenen einsatzzweck nehme ich ja nun das hier:





das sts wird (wenn es dann mal fertig ist) nur an trockenen tagen zwischen 18 und 28 °C gefahren


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Februar 2009)

Nein, war die ganze Zeit unterwegs.
Das STS wurde wegen dem defekt auch erst mal nach hinten geschoben, ich muß mich langsam mal um ein Bike für die anstehenden Rennen kümmern.
Aber sobald ich etwas weiß, gibt es eine Info.


----------



## Kruko (4. Februar 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Mal eine Anmerkung: Die STS sind nicht immer aus Carbon.
> Mein STS 2000 ist aus Alu, leider mit gerissener Dämpferaufnahme



Die STS waren immer aus Thermoplast. Sorry, wenn ich Dich entäuschen muss.

Du hast da einen XCR, der schon mal lackiert wurde und dabei falsche Decals bekommen hat.  Baujahr müsste ab 2000 sein, da der Hinterbau schon eine Disc-Aufnahme hat. Weißt Du die Alusorte?? Ist es 6061 oder 7000 Alu??


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Februar 2009)

So wie es aussieht gab es das STS doch aus Alu. Vielleicht nur in Deutschland nicht. 
Habe gerade die hier gefunden:
http://www.bikemagic.com/review/reviewProduct.asp?sp=332879698868332316270&v=1&rpn=4099
http://www.bikemagic.com/review/reviewproduct/mps/rpn/4325/prod/GT_STS_XCR_4000_/rcn/57/rgn/1/v/1/
Leider finde ich auf meinen weder eine Rahmennummer, noch irgentwo die Alusorte.
Es ist auch nicht neu gelackt worden, selbst die Innenseite des Sitzdoms strahlt übergangslos im reinen Weiß und die Dekals sind alle unter Lack.


----------



## GTdanni (4. Februar 2009)

Das LTS gab es auch aus Stahl. 

STS aus Alu wäre ziemlich sinnfrei da ja STS = Single Tube Sytem den Vorgang beschreibt wie der Carbon/Thermoplastschlauch durch die Alumuffen gelegt und dann in einer Form aufgeblasen wird. 
Sowas geht mit Alu nicht und kann dann auch nicht STS heißen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GTdanni (4. Februar 2009)

Und die oben gezeigten Links zeigen eben falsch bezeichnete XCR . 

Das STS XCR ist aus Thermoplast. 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Februar 2009)

Sorry, auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich Nerve:
Mit meinem sind es drei "falsche" STS Modelle?
Das find ich ziemlich abwägig!
Wieso sollte es das STS nicht auch aus Alu gegeben haben?
Namen sind Schall und Rauch, meist haben die Modelle doch nichts mehr mit den Ursprünglichen gemeinsam.
Ach ja, das Xizang gab es doch auch mal aus Stahl!
Das Avalanche auch!
Und ich habe mir den Rahmen nochmals genau angeschaut, wenn das nicht original ist, möchte ich den Lackierer kennen lernen, hätte da ein paar Aufträge


----------



## GTdanni (4. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, das STS umschreibt den Fertigungsprozess und damit den fertigen Rahmen.(Thermoplast in Alumuffen)
Ein geschweißter Alu Rahmen kann eben daher kein STS sein. 

Ok nun steht es auf deinem drauf, warum auch immer. 
Ist ja auch nicht schlimm und ändert nichts an den Rahmen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Februar 2009)

Und wieder ne Frage:
"Ich suche ja immer noch nach ner Antwort wegen dem STS, da da ist mir aufgefallen das alle I-Drive Modelle (egal ob nun STS oder XCR) für den Umwerfer einen "Knubel" an der Schwinge haben.
Nun meiner hat das nicht!



Oder hab ich nur kein Bild von einen GT mit so einem Hinterbau gefunden?


----------



## Kruko (11. Februar 2009)

Im 2001 Katalog habe ich diese Bauform der Schwinge gefunden


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Februar 2009)

Super, danke Dir.
Ich kann die Katologe leider nicht öffnen deshalb die Frage hier.


----------

